# Proyectos con pic para radiofrecuencia



## diego_z (Jul 31, 2008)

que opinan de la formula de pablin v x v / 50 = w para sacar la potencia de un transmisor segun su voltage de salida , estoy con ganas de hacerle caso( al comentario que dice aqui  http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/instlab/powmeter/index.htm )y programar un pic para que haga el trabajito y refleje directamente la potencia en un lcd , el unico problema es que el pic no entiende de decimales , bueno para potencias menores al w ya pense como hacerlo si la afirmacion es + voy a hacer algo con ello y despues lo subo aqui para el que lo quiera montar lo haga


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 3, 2008)

La formula esta bien W=VxV/ohm(impedancia de la carga resistiva) el problema radica en que es un método poco aplicado en potencias medias(hasta 1000W) debido a que los diodos tienen que soportar tensiones altas en frecuencias también altas para la mayoría de ellos(no se pueden usar diodos rectificadores comunes y los de conmutación rara vez soportan mas de 50v).
La solución mas frecuente es la de realizar una captura generalmente inductiva del paso de la corriente y la tensión por la carga. Con estos métodos se logra reducir considerablemente la tensión que soporta los diodos pero complicando de sobremanera el encontrar un linealidad en un amplio rango de frecuencia por parte del acoplamiento como de los diodos.
Para medir potencias del orden del W no habría mayormente problemas.

Saludos.


Ric.


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 3, 2008)

Buenas, yo tengo uno hecho con agujita hace muchoss años con un conmutador para dos escalas, 10w 100w y va bien en HF pero cuando te subes a VHF o UHF los componentes no funcionan bien, y la medida es errónea, dado que al poner tantas resistencias en paralelo hay una capacidad parásita que entra en conflicto con la formula
el diodo se transformadorrma en varios diodos en serie 3 en mi caso, y como instrumento de "comparación " si que vale pues viendo la salida que te da un equipo bien calibrado puedes comparar con uno desconocido, no se usa mucho, pero tampoco estorba...

PD. esta carga fantasma normal mente se usa para no dar "la paliza" a los demás colegas mientras ajustas y retocas los equipos


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 3, 2008)

Diego, para no dañar el micro solo tienes que poner un conmutador con varias posiciones que alteren (atenúen) un divisor de tensión y comenzar a medir desde la mas alta hacia abajo como lo haces con un polimetro, si le quieres montar un filtro de Rf pues le haces con un anillo de ferrita un par de bobinados invertidos  (todo lo que te permita el espacio) y pasas los dos hilos de la entrada por el


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 3, 2008)

Aqui un circuito para que siga la discusion! jejejeje!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 3, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Aqui un circuito para que siga la discusion! jejejeje!



Si es un medidor de ROE ...pero la L1 ni loco la pondría para frecuencias de mas de 30 Mhz
La linea de antena no tiene que tener obstáculos y un bobina en medio uff es un desastre introduce una atenuación innecesaria, los buenos medidores no tocan para nada el vivo, miden las inducciones de ese paso de la RF en paralelo a modo de secundario de un transformador pero con una distancia y respetando la impedancia de 52 Hom.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 3, 2008)

escrito por ricbevi Hola a todos...la formula esta bien W=VxV/ohm(impedancia de la carga resistiva) el problema radica en que es un método poco aplicado en potencias medias(hasta 1000W) debido a que los diodos tienen que soportar tensiones altas en frecuencias también altas para la mayoría de ellos(no se pueden usar diodos rectificadores comunes y los de conmutación rara vez soportan mas de 50v). 

hola ricbevi = me alegra que no este tan errada la formula porque ya tengo algo echo y pienso que sera para potencias bajas hasta 80 100w funcionara bien pienso en la gente que recien se inicia en rf como yo y no quiere o tiene la posibilidad de comprar un wat. jeje para empezar va a servir 

escrito por eb7ctx Diego, para no dañar el micro solo tienes que poner un conmutador con varias posiciones que alteren (atenúen) un divisor de tensión y comenzar a medir desde la mas alta hacia abajo como lo haces con un polimetro, si le quieres montar un filtro de Rf pues le haces con un anillo de ferrita un par de bobinados invertidos (todo lo que te permita el espacio) y pasas los dos hilos de la entrada por el 

exacto teniendo en cuenta que el micro solo lee tensiónes hasta 5 v en su entrada analoga o estados   0 y 1 en sus digitales debo hacer un divisor resistivo , lo que va a hacer el pic es medir la tensión en una de sus entradas anal, y mostrarme la cuenta ya echa ,para la entrada mi duda radicaba en los filtros de rf que llevaria jeje, ya tengo algo echo pero mañana compro un lcd y armo una placa para que quede mas presentable y empiezo a hacer medidas reales cuando este listo lo comparto aqui saludos amigo


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 4, 2008)

Diego para la protección de la entrada con un diodo zener de 5,1V o 5,6V a GND con la entrada del ADC es suficiente y perfectamente se puede implementar el método "inductivo" solo tendrás que acondicionar la señal de la entrada del Pic de forma diferente a solamente un divisor resistivo. El wattimetro de uso cotidiano en los laboratorios a nivel mundial y de uso reconocido es el Bird y desde el modelo 43 utilizan el sistema inductivo aun en los modelos mas recientes y digitales pero tiene un excelente trabajo a nivel mecánico para mantener la impedancia de la linea y mantenerla en 50 ohm como bien informaciónrmo Jose Luis(EB7CXT).

Coloca en cualquier buscador "bird 43" y veras el mismo.

Ric.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 10, 2008)

hola bueno despues de hacer algunas pruebas con una fuente regulable ( aclaro que aun no le inyecte rf ) les dejo el impreso con una  pequeña reformita en la entre el preset y la entrada del pic errorcito que me di cuenta al montarlo y probarlo   pero bueno ya esta funcionando tambien le agregue los componentes y la lista de materiales en excel y el correspondiente hex para cargarle al pic , una vez montado se puede ver un mensaje de bienvenida las potencias que podra leer y un aviso de potencia maxima en caso de ser superada espero lo disfruten , cualquier consejo o critica siempre que sea constructiva sera bienvenida por supuesto, saludos !


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 11, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> hola bueno despues de hacer algunas pruebas con una fuente regulable ( aclaro que aun no le inyecte rf ) les dejo el impreso con una  pequeña reformita en la entre el preset y la entrada del pic errorcito que me di cuenta al montarlo y probarlo   pero bueno ya esta funcionando tambien le agregue los componentes y la lista de materiales en excel y el correspondiente hex para cargarle al pic , una vez montado se puede ver un mensaje de bienvenida las potencias que podra leer y un aviso de potencia maxima en caso de ser superada espero lo disfruten , cualquier consejo o critica siempre que sea constructiva sera bienvenida por supuesto, saludos !



Una pregunta Diego ¿en que lugar compras en Argentina resistencias de 100 ohms y 10W que sean para RF(las de alambre comunes no sirven dado que funcionan también como bobina)?.

Ric.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 11, 2008)

buena pregunta che , jeje yo use resistencias de las blancas mm no se como se llaman , las saque de un tv , (por lo menos en _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-39437758-resistor-cementado-ceramico-150-ohms-17-watts-_JM_
vi que vendian de ese tipo 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-37931896-hacete-tu-carga-fantasma-resistencias-de-carbon-de-120-ohm-_JM_
para hacer cargas fantasmas 
aclareme amigo si son o no jeje ya me hizo dudar


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 11, 2008)

Se puede variar el valor de R?


----------



## diego_z (Ago 11, 2008)

hola antony pues cllaro eso depende de la salida de el equipo q medir 50 r,  75 r   etttccc


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 11, 2008)

jejejeje siempre con tus buenos aportes...! Saludoss


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 12, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> buena pregunta che , jeje yo use resistencias de las blancas mm no se como se llaman , las saque de un tv , (por lo menos en _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-39437758-resistor-cementado-ceramico-150-ohms-17-watts-_JM_
> vi que vendian de ese tipo
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-37931896-hacete-tu-carga-fantasma-resistencias-de-carbon-de-120-ohm-_JM_
> para hacer cargas fantasmas
> aclareme amigo si son o no jeje ya me hizo dudar



Las resistencias del primer enlace(las blancas) no sirven dado que son de alambre y se comportan en RF como una mezcla de resistencia e inductancias falseando a medición.Las 2 resistencias que figuran en el diseño original y en 30 años que tengo en RF nunca las he visto(10W) solo conozco hasta de 4W c/u de carbón(que son las que te funcionaran hasta VHF con ciertas limitaciones) y últimamente solo se consiguen las de 2W. Tienes que jugar con los valores para poner unas en serie/ paralelo para así obtener el valor de resistencia deseado(50 ohm en este caso) y la potencia total se obtiene sumando las de las resistencias resultante de las serie y en paralelo como lo sugiere el segundo enlace pero son de 1W cada una y dudo que te entren todas en el impreso y el mismo vendedor contesta que soportarían 10W por poco tiempo.
Los valores de las resistencias pueden ser cualquieras pero el resultado de colocarlas serie/ paralelo debe ser 50 ohm dado que si no hay que cambiar el software al pic si no el valor mostrado no corresponde con la realidad(formulita inicial W= V x V / Rcarga).
En la practica hay que mantener lo mas cortas posibles todas las conexiones para evitar el ingreso de RF en forma inductiva por las mismas.
Como verán un diseño tan simple en el papel y con pocos componentes en la practica no siempre es así en el mundo de lo REAL y siempre se llega un compromiso en el diseño entre lo practico y lo económico con lo que uno quiere y puede hacer.

Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## diego_z (Ago 12, 2008)

bueno ric la verdad no se a donde quieres llegar , yo de rf tengo apenas dos meses pero pienso que este medidor le andara bien a un principiante como yo y tantos otros que no tienen acceso a uno profecional , es de libre uso y el hex esta ahi para descargarlo ,el que quiera lo hace , no se donde esta el error , con respecto a lo de las resitencias cada cual adaptara en serie o paralelo como mejor le convenga o pueda con lo que tenga a mano o consiga, si tenes una foto de las de carbon colgala asi vemos como son realmente


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 13, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> bueno ric la verdad no se a donde quieres llegar , yo de rf tengo apenas dos meses pero pienso que este medidor le andara bien a un principiante como yo y tantos otros que no tienen acceso a uno profecional , es de libre uso y el hex esta ahi para descargarlo ,el que quiera lo hace , no se donde esta el error , con respecto a lo de las resitencias cada cual adaptara en serie o paralelo como mejor le convenga o pueda con lo que tenga a mano o consiga, si tenes una foto de las de carbon colgala asi vemos como son realmente



Bueno Diego las disculpas del caso pero a mi me pasa como te pasaría a ti supongo cuando observas a un pequeño que va muy entusiasmado con un objeto metálico en mano y con una determinación férrea hacia un enchufe de la red para tratar de introducirlo y tu tratas de persuadir lo explicándole las consecuencias del echo. Realmente debe ser un síntoma de "Viejazo". La pólvora la inventaron los chinos hace muchos miles de años y en RF debes hacer lo que es simple pero esta probado que funciona a menos que tengas un problema de personalidad y recurrentemente te guste fracasar en las cosas que haces. No me gusta que el entusiasmo de los primeros momentos del contacto con la electrónica se diluyan debido a los reiterados fracasos y por eso dedico tiempo y esfuerzo en participar en este tipo de foros para pasar algo de lo que el tiempo en esta actividad me dejo. Te reitero las disculpas y adelante con los experimentos y te recomiendo un libro The Radio Amateur Handbook de la ARRL sobre todo los de la década del 70/80 ya que tratan mas el tema de la electrónica básica y de los proyectos simples.

Saludos y mucha suerte.

Ric.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 13, 2008)

Yo he buscado ese libro y nada..! Alguna persona que lo tenga digital?


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 14, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Yo he buscado ese libro y nada..! Alguna persona que lo tenga digital?



Acá el del 1941 http://www.pmillett.com/Books/arrl_1941.pdf (79MB aunque "viejito" la parte teórica y la practica para arrancar sirve y esta comparativamente y personalmente mejor encarado el tema sera el "Viejazo"!) ... acá el del 2008 si sigue activo el enlace http://www.4shared.com/dir/6041586/158033ca/Handbook2008.html .

Ric.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

VIejo o nuevo el libro es un tubazoo!

El segundo no pude bajarlo.. ponlo en el foro.. (si puedes)


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola chicos, el Hamdbook lo tradujeron en Argentina la editorial Arbó de Buenos Aires,yo tengo uno del 1976..uff que tiempos mas malos con el " Paquito" y esa gente.. jajajaja, seguro que en las librerías de viejo lo encontráis, era "CARISIMO" me costo el sueldo de un mes ché¡¡
después editaron mas ...pero según fúé callendo la afición creo que desapareció, el de la versión inglesa si lo puedes comprar en la red es de la ARLL American Radio Relay League..y anda por los 40 dolares y lo editan todos los años
Este es la "biblia" del radio aficionado, no puede faltar el la librería al menos uno..


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

El que Ricardo puso era del 78 creo.:! La teoria es excelente pero todo es con valvulas asi que   !


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 14, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> El que Ricardo puso era del 78 creo.:! La teoria es excelente pero todo es con valvulas asi que   !



Anthony el primer enlace es el del año 1941 y el segundo es el del año 2008 y esta disponible recién pase y el enlace esta activo lo que te tienes que tomar el trabajo de bajar 1 por uno los archivos que ahí se encuentran y ninguno fue subido por mi y les queda la tarea de encontrar alguno de un año intermedio a ustedes .
Jose Luis la editorial Arbo no se si existe pero la traducción era muy buena y todavía me lamento de haber prestado el ultimo que tenia y se cumplió la máxima"iluso aquel que al haber prestado un libro no cree haberlo perdido" solo tengo la edición 17 de Marcombo impresa en Barcelona en al año 1968 de la edición Española del Handbook también muy buena pero era mas completa la de Arbo.
Lamentablemente comprar algo a nivel internacional es tan complicado para mi(y creo que para el 90% de los argentinos) que es mas que imposible no solo por la diferencia del cambio existente y la situación económica reinante por acá si no también a un montón de factores de índole burocrático y de ineficiencia del sistema de distribución de la correspondencia y un sin numero de etc que hace que sea una utopía comprar algo en el extranjero y hacerte de el.

Ric.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 14, 2008)

Bueno che.. los archivos no son comunes.. Ni PDF, ni WORD, ni BMP, ni IMG..!

Si puedes, bajálos al foro o metelos en rapidshare..!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 15, 2008)

ricbevi..he ido al enlace y los archivos tienen un longitud "poco común" no he podido leerlos


Perdon...la extensión me referia


PD. tengo también la inglesa (USA) del 1993 en ingles claro si queréis algún articulo intento escanearlo..(mi escaner es un tanto viejito como yo, solo tiene 300x300 y sale un poco deficiente)


----------



## diego_z (Ago 15, 2008)

ajap , yo tampoco se que extensión es , aunque el otro libro esta !expectacular !


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 15, 2008)

Tal vez si ponen en el "Tio Google" la extensión de los archivos(djvu) obtengan la respuesta(la empresa del software es LizardTech).
Actualmente se esta popularizando bastante al menos en electrónica debido a que los archivos resultantes son pequeños y de gran calidad en lo que a esquemas se refiere. 

Ric.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 15, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> PD: tengo también la inglesa (USA) del 1993 en ingles claro si queréis algún articulo intento escanearlo..(mi escaner es un tanto viejito como yo, solo tiene 300x300 y sale un poco deficiente)



Si tienes articulos sobre mezcladores, detectores,transformadores modificadores de impendancia no dudes en pasarmelos..!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 15, 2008)

hola gente lese muestro las resistencias que consegui revolviendo en casa no muy conforme con una de las 4 , te comento , tres que sumab 100 r y una de 100 r en paralelo 51r en total solo tendria que conseguir unas de valores adecuados para hacer 100 r sacar la mas chica que se ve jeje lo estuve probando con rf y la medicion es como si se hiciera con uno tester analogo , particularmente a mi , me gusto che , saludos

ahh me olvidaba tengo de 7 estas de 33 r pero creo que son de las sementadas no estoy seguro jeje ,espero me ayudes a identificarlas


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 15, 2008)

Hola Diego, si las de carbón si valen para eso, las vitrificadas (blancas  rectangulares) NO, pues tienen hilo como las estufas y hacen de bobina ademas de resistencia y joden los calculos ...jeje

Tienes que procurar que todas sean de los mismos watios, pues si no se queman cuando lleguen a su disipación máxima

Lo mejor seria que pusieras 9 resistencias de 470 ohm a 2 watios que son "normales" en paralelo y tendrías una resultante de 52 ohm 18 watios (mantenidos) y el doble unos segundos 10 /20 para pruebas con mas watios pero siempre de carbón que ademas son las mas "normales" y con las conexiones los mas cortar posibles y sin impreso hecho al aire, para no aumentar las capacidades parásitas, aunque quede feo para Rf es lo mejor


----------



## diego_z (Ago 15, 2008)

bue,, gracias por el dato voy a ver si las consigo de 470 la blanca de la imagen no es cuadrada pero tiene pinta de ser cementada de alambre , ahh segun mis calculos en españa son las 2 am ?  jejeej


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 15, 2008)

Bueno ahora mismo las 3:43 de la mañana ..jeje es que duermo poco


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 15, 2008)

Ya veo   ! Bueno yo no me quedo atras..! Mis horas de prueba estan desde las 12 hasta 4 am..! jejejejej!

Volviendo con el tema del watimetro.. yo mejor me quedo con mi formulita [ I*V=W]; excluyendo el consumo del amplificador de entrada...!  

PD: Diego estoy por armar un frecu con el mismo diseño que el del español pero con un LCD 16*1


----------



## diego_z (Ago 19, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Se puede variar el valor de R?



me corrijo el valor de r es depende la salida del equipo a medir adjunto la placa correjida y el hex correspondiente para 75 y 50 ohm ra2 abierto 50 ohm cerrado 75 ohm


----------



## diego_z (Ago 21, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Lo mejor seria que pusieras 9 resistencias de 470 ohm a 2 watios que son "normales" en paralelo y tendrías una resultante de 52 ohm 18 watios (mantenidos) y el doble unos segundos 10 /20 para pruebas con mas watios pero siempre de carbón que ademas son las mas "normales" y con las conexiones los mas cortar posibles y sin impreso hecho al aire, para no aumentar las capacidades parásitas, aunque quede feo para Rf es lo mejor



hola e conseguido de 680 una cantidad de 13 me da 52,3 r creo que van a andar son de 3 w asi que  serian 39 w si no me equivoco que opinan ? 
pienso hacer dos circulitos con papel españa y forrarlas tambien con el mismo papel 



semana tranqui che por lo menos en esta parte del foro jeje


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 22, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> eb7ctx dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buenas

Por supuesto que te valen, lo importante es la resistencia total, y una idea que la he realizado en varias ocasiones para amigos y va muy bien, es: montar las resistencias sobre el conector hembra so-239  ( del macho PL-259) en la tapa de un bote metálico (las cajitas de té ingles son muy apropiadas, y llenar el bote con aceite sintético de motor, este actúa de refrigerante y anti ignífugo consiguiendo que  aguante picos de potencia muy altos (casi cuatro veces su potencia real) y al mismo tiempo mantiene un poco "encerrada" la radio frecuencia

Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 23, 2008)

Hablando de conectores... que precio tienen en sus paises?

Aqui uno me sale en unos 8 USD..


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 25, 2008)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Hablando de conectores... que precio tienen en sus paises?
> 
> Aqui uno me sale en unos 8 USD..



Pues hay de varias calidades y precios, pero de 1,5 euros los puedes encontrar
Si vas buscando con baño de oro esas historias ...uufff ni te cuento


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2008)

creo que mis proyectos los voy a dejar sin conectores jejeje::!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 25, 2008)

Hola a todos los presentes... Recién termino de recorrer el hilo, de punta apunta, para ver qué están cocinando.

Hay una cositas que les quiero hacer notar, al margen del tema:

Anthony: eb7ctx son indicativos de radio-aficionados de España, de la nueva serie. La primera serie tiene prefijo EA c xxx, parece que han crecido tanto que agotaron esos indicativos y habilitaron la serie EB.

Respecto del Radio Amateur Handbook hay algo análogo, en español y son las revistas URE (www.ure.es) que están online. Los archivos del enlace de 4shared pertenecen a un visor de libros gratuitos, se llama WinDJView para WIN y DJView para Linux (Instalarlo directamente de los repositorios de cada distribución). El costo del librito en cuestión es de US$ 44,95 según dice en la portada (cover.djvu). Pero, ese no es el problema real, sino el que nos comenta Ricardo, creo, es el costo de transporte, que puede llegar a unos US$ 150,00 en promedio (OJO: dice Ciento Cincuenta dólares). Así que, bájenlo de la red.

AHORA SÏ con el tema de Diego_Z:

Amigo Diego, cuando publiques esquemáticos y PCBs estos deben venir en formatos que puedan ser vistos por el común de los mortales. Para eso debes exportarlos, desde tu CAD a formatos cómo PDF, JPG, etc. o, si tu CAD lo permite a DXF que, a diferencia de los primeros, puede ser importado a otros CADs.

Respecto del Título de este hilo: "Watímetro de pablin con pic" no es muy adecuado para tu proyecto, pues, lo que realmente estás desarrollando es un galvanómetro digital movido con el PIC y con escala ajustada para que te muestre Watts. De ningún modo es para descalificar tu iniciativa ni tu trabajo que se ve muy bien realizado.

Respecto de las RESISTENCIAS apropiadas para el proyecto, coincido plenamente con la indicaciones de eb7ctx (Colega Radioficionado de España), en cuanto deben ser de carbón y, con ser de carbón a secas, tampoco es muy adecuado ya que, aún esas resistencias se fabrican en 2 tipos: "Carbon Film Resistor" y "Carbon Rod Resistor". Estas últimas son las adecuadas para realizar cargas fantasma. Las de película (Film) están constituidas por un enrollado pintado alrededor del cuerpo, que puedes ver quitando la pintura de la superficie con thinner u otro solvente. Esto es una bobina y afecta la impedancia a la RF y por consiguiente la lectura.
Otro tipo de Resistencias mayormente difundido es el de "Metal Film Resistor", que difiere del anterior por ser construido con un película metálica en vez de la de carbón, pero el resultado es el mismo. Las resistencias que se ven en tu foto son de este tipo, son de alto watiaje - 3 o más watios - y cementadas por ser del tipo utilizado para resistencias fusibles y anti-llama (Flame proof). Si raspas la película de cemento, verás el alhambre enrollado. NO SON APTAS PARA CARGAS RESISTIVAS PURAS.

Un tipo de resistencia que te puede servir es el SMD que creo que se fabrica hasta en 2W y son completamente rectas. Una vez construí un carga con las barras de CARBÓN contenidas en las pilas Tipo D. No recuerdo su resistencia ni cuantas se utilizaron para lograr el valor. Consiguete unas, mide y haz tu prueba. Es lo más económico que puedes conseguir ya que, las pilas puede ser de las de desecho ya descargas.

No es necesario que pongas cargas de 75Ω y 50Ω. La potencia no va a variar. El TX se puede ajustar a la impedancia de la antena conectada.

Del resto, FELICITACIONES. La tarea que te has impuesto te va a proporcionar una gran experiencia, además del excelente sabor de haberlo logrado con tus ideas y tu propio esfuerzo.

saludos a todos los presentes:

Si aún haces radio 73 y DX para EA7CTX de YV5MHE


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Anthony: eb7ctx son indicativos de radio-aficionados de España, de la nueva serie. La primera serie tiene prefijo EA c xxx, parece que han crecido tanto que agotaron esos indicativos y habilitaron la serie EB.


Yoooo?   



			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Respecto del Radio Amateur Handbook



Yo he buscado el del 2006 y no lo consigo en la red...!  Todos los que se encuentran hay que pagarlos para realizar la descarga...!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 25, 2008)

Tú no has hecho nada...

Ni siquiera bajaste el Handbook. El link que te dió Ricardo es completamente gratuito:

http://www.4shared.com/dir/6041586/158033ca/Handbook2008.html

saludos:


----------



## diego_z (Ago 25, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Amigo Diego, cuando publiques esquemáticos y PCBs estos deben venir en formatos que puedan ser vistos por el común de los mortales. Para eso debes exportarlos, desde tu CAD a formatos cómo PDF, JPG, etc. o, si tu CAD lo permite a DXF que, a diferencia de los primeros, puede ser importado a otros CADs.
> 
> Respecto del Título de este hilo: "Watímetro de pablin con pic" no es muy adecuado para tu proyecto, pues, lo que realmente estás desarrollando es un galvanómetro digital movido con el PIC y con escala ajustada para que te muestre Watts. De ningún modo es para descalificar tu iniciativa ni tu trabajo que se ve muy bien realizado.
> 
> ...




bueno amigo me alegra que te allas sumado a la iniciativa ,
con respecto a lo de las imagenes la verdad es que no se como se toma una imagen directamente de la pantalla del pc asi que es una tarea pendiente jeje, ya veo como puedo hacer ,
tenes razon tambien en lo que respecta al titulo del post algun moderador tal vez lo pueda cambiar , 
por ultimo las resistencias , consegui unas de carbon siguiendo los consejos de eb7ctx y el amigo ricb son de 680 r y puse 13 en paralelo 52 r, una cosa que me di cuenta es que con la antena conectada sin la fantasma  puedo medir la potencia jeje que tonto fui    
el watimetro va barbaro che estoy muy conforme con su funcionamiento y estoy pensando en agregarle medidor de roe ya que me estan sobrando 4 entradas anlogas en el pic y puedo usar una para directa otra para inversa , 
te dejo una imagen de las r que consegui


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 25, 2008)

Si aún haces radio 73 y DX para EA7CTX de YV5MHE



Bueno un aclaración...mi Indicativo es antiguo es al revés desde el 2006 NO existen nada mas que EA en España antes teníamos 3 tipos EA, EB, EC, (aparte de los especiales) esto esta motivado por la unificación Europea  o normas CET
estoy agotando el plazo pagado hasta febrero del 2010 en que tendré que cambiar como todos a EA (pero lo seguiré usando en otras cosas, son 25 años con migo..jeje)

Si que hago radio en todas las bandas, por cierto Venezuela en 40 entra muy bien, lo único que los horarios no nos caen bien, se escucha sobre 3a5 horas local (cuando la gente aquí duerme) en el libro guardia lo tengo hecho el YV en 40 y 20 metros

Saludos cordial y 73, 51


----------



## diego_z (Ago 25, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Si aún haces radio 73 y DX para EA7CTX de YV5MHE
> 
> Saludos cordial y 73, 51



a miercoles che terminos radioelectricos !     no entiendo uyn pomo  ops:  ops:


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2008)

Dx---> Diexismo.. practica de comunicarse a traves de largas distancias..!

73 y 51 ya te lo explicaron-.-!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 25, 2008)

ya lo se che jeje hay que ponerle humor tambien a la tarde jejejejej me emocione al ver a eb 7 hablar con un colega che


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2008)

Estaran buenos estos calculos? Como hago para llevarlo a 450 mW o 500 mW a la salida?







La potencia de este es 127 mW


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 25, 2008)

cita: 
a miercoles che terminos radioelectricos ! Twisted Evil Twisted Evil no entiendo uyn pomo Embarassed Embarassed


Ostrass¡¡¡ si tendría que ser lunes cuando escribes (en tu localidad) el sol va desde oriente a poniente, aquí ahora son las 0:44 del día martes...me lo puedes explicar? cual es el misterio que tu ya estés en día miércoles....jajajajaja


----------



## diego_z (Ago 25, 2008)

no miercoles es un termino usado por aca es como decir   fuck   pero mas respetuoso


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 25, 2008)

Creo que voy a tener que mover mis calculos...!


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 25, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> no miercoles es un termino usado por aca es como decir   *Palabra Censurada*   pero mas respetuoso




AAAAAAA¡¡¡ ahora si coinciden las cosas, eso es como día  KK ..jajajaja


----------



## diego_z (Ago 27, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> AHORA SÏ con el tema de Diego_Z:
> Amigo Diego, cuando publiques esquemáticos y PCBs estos deben venir en formatos que puedan ser vistos por el común de los mortales. Para eso debes exportarlos, desde tu CAD a formatos cómo PDF, JPG, etc.


ya modifique los adjuntos y tienen un pdf para que lo vean todos jeje ( no se si mencione que la otra extensión es proteus ) mil disculpas


----------



## diego_z (Ago 28, 2008)

tengo una duda con respecto al medidor de roe , a ver si me pueden ayudar , si tengo un instrumento graduado de o a 100,  coloco el medidor en directa y lo regulo hasta que me marque fondo de escala o sea 100 despues lo paso a inversa , si me marca 50 , el rendimiento de antena seria 50% si me marca 20 seria 80% y asi sucesivamente , es correcto esto?


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 28, 2008)

Che eso no sale en el articulo del roimetro?


----------



## diego_z (Ago 28, 2008)

tal vez si pero yo soy lllleeeeennnnttttooooo por eso m gustari aque alguien me lo aclarase


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 28, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> tengo una duda con respecto al medidor de roe , a ver si me pueden ayudar , si tengo un instrumento graduado de o a 100,  coloco el medidor en directa y lo regulo hasta que me marque fondo de escala o sea 100 despues lo paso a inversa , si me marca 50 , el rendimiento de antena seria 50% si me marca 20 seria 80% y asi sucesivamente , es correcto esto?



Buenas, cuando lo pones para medir la inversa, es eso la cantidad de señal que por falta de acoplamiento no se radia y regresa hacia el emisor haciendo que el/los finales se caliente en exceso y terminen quemándose, para que te hagas una idea, cuando esta en el centro (50) tienes  un poco mas de 3 de estacionarias un valar máximo y critico, lo ideal seria 1:0 (casi casi imposible) y lo normal si problema de trabajo que no te pase 20, que ya estaría la cosa 2, y tendrías una perdida de entre el 15 y 20 % de la potencia radiada

Conclusión.... cuanto mas a la izquierda te quede en SWR (reflejada) mejor esta el sistema radiante

73, 51


----------



## diego_z (Ago 28, 2008)

muy bien eplicado chamigo, asi que estaba pensando bien 
si tengo un reflejo de 40 rinde un 60 % de la señal entragad, si el roe es de 15 el rendimiento de antena es de un 85%

73, 51


----------



## diego_z (Ago 28, 2008)

walaaaa por fin lo termine jejej el roe esta un poco alto pero ya esta listo el medidor jejej ahora si a ahacer los ajustes que es lo mas dificil


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 29, 2008)

diego_z dijo:
			
		

> walaaaa por fin lo termine jejej el roe esta un poco alto pero ya esta listo el medidor jejej ahora si a ahacer los ajustes que es lo mas dificil



Diego, ajusta el punto de unión ""el gamma" esa antena se queda casi casi en cero
desplaza milímetros para una dirección y si baja sigue, si aumenta te regresas a la otra, pero que ajustan muy bien... y la puedes quedar en 1,2 aprox


----------



## diego_z (Ago 29, 2008)

hola amigo viste el reflejo es impresionante che ! te comento esta antena que tengo conectada es una j pole y el cable rg58 y tiene como 5 metros , lo voy a aacortar y ajustar la antena un poco mas a var que pasa , te cuento los detalles que me olvide los primeros digitos seguidos de la primer linea de abajo es la medicion en directa los que le siguen son los de reflejada y los ultimos el rendimiento de antenaque estairan en un 38 40% demasiado bajo che jeje ajustes ajustes jejejej


----------



## eb7ctx (Ago 29, 2008)

Yo te aconsejo (aunque se que es  pesado) retocar el punto de unión del cable con la antena (ese es el acople en gamma) subiendo y bajando ese punto


----------



## diego_z (Ago 29, 2008)

aaaa    pense que hablabas de la antena gamma match jejeje que tonto soy , si eso lo hare en la tarde y despues comento como me fue..


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 29, 2008)

eb7ctx dijo:
			
		

> Yo te aconsejo (aunque se que es  pesado) retocar el punto de unión del cable con la antena (ese es el acople en gamma) subiendo y bajando ese punto



Por el bosque misterioso de mi pC, creo que tengo un PDF con las formulas..! Si mal no recuerdo incluye la distancia entre los 2 dipolos y la conexion con el cable..!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 29, 2008)

hola amiguito ! a la espera del archivo entonces !

me olvide mencionar de donde saque las medidas jeje

http://www.hamuniverse.com/jpole.html


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 29, 2008)

Yo sigo sin entender esa antena..! Seria bueno una fotito Diego   

PD: Creo que ese es el PDF:.!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 29, 2008)

es al cuete che ,,,, cuando lo llame al hombre que vende el cable me aconsejo que el rg58 no hera conveniente usar mas de 4 metros ,,, dije para mi ,, que le va a hacer dos m,etros mas?  tenia razon la foto anterior es con un largo de cable de unos 5 metros y esta es sin tocar nada solo le saque 1,2 metros al cable y vean la diferencia ! avismal


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 29, 2008)

Otra secreto de ese cable..! Tenes que doblarlo solo cuando la longitud sea un 1/4 de la longitud de onda..! 

PD: Che que transmisor estas usando?

EDIT1: Tenes bastantes arboles cerca.:! Si te vas a meter en el mundo de los Dx vas a necesitar una torreta para superarlos..!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 29, 2008)

si los arboles son un problema che hay muchos en casa 
jeje sol fuerte en verano   el transmisor es el del 1971


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 29, 2008)

Super bien..! Entrega una buena potencia.:!

Recordá medír el mio chee.!


----------



## diego_z (Ago 30, 2008)

encontre este programita para calcular las medidas de la j pole desconosco su autoria


----------



## diego_z (Sep 3, 2008)

hola jeje me parecio derroche de tecnologia usar un 876 solo para medir potencia jeje asi que le agregue roimetro y analizador de rendimiento de antena jeje , ya que le modifique el impreso y su firmware para que me de la  potencia de salida en w la  pot en directa la reflejada y el rendimiento de antena en % jeje , lo estuve probando en un tx de 7w a 110 mhz y anda bastante bien en unos dias lo voy a probar a 99,5 mhz con un tx de 18 w que tengo y comento los resultados adjunto la placa con sus conexiones en pdf, la lista de componentes la subo despues todavia no la hice jeje y un par de fotitos.


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 3, 2008)

Hola diego, en estos momentos estoy en QSO con un Argentino que vive en la "costa tropical" de Granada el indicativo de acá es EA7DHT (carlitos) son las mismas letras que tenia en LU -- LW7DHT
Un saludo


----------



## mcrven (Sep 8, 2008)

http://pira.cz/enpll.htm

bye...


----------



## diego_z (Sep 12, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> http://pira.cz/enpll.htm
> 
> bye...


hola mcrven interesante pll , estoy tratando de sustituir el saa por uno que sea facilito de conseguir si logro algo + lo pongo por aca


----------



## mcrven (Sep 12, 2008)

Los demás integrados PLL que hay por ahí, también sirven. El pic tiene una sola función y es la de seleccionar e indicar la frecuencia. Me explico sustituye el banco de dip-switches o jumpers y agrega el display de la frecuencia.

Saludos:


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 12, 2008)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Los demás integrados PLL que hay por ahí, también sirven.



Como cuales?¿


----------



## diego_z (Ene 7, 2009)

bueno como ya saben me encantan los pics pero me aficiono por la rf y como sin herramientas no se puede trabajar me decidi hace algun tiempo a armar uno a pesar de tener dos , empeze primero por teclear el codigo el drama es que solo leia hasta dos o tres mhz , bueno ggleando un poco encontre este que fue motivo de inspiracion http://es.geocities.com/ea5chq/frecuencimetro_digital_lcd.htm
el unico drama es que sololee bien hasta unos 40 mhz de ahi en adelante la lectura es nuy inestable , probando y tratando de entender el codigo , me canso y abandone todo jaja paso un tiempo y ya se convirtio en un desafio jeje asi que modifique todo el codigo aseembler original , para adaptarlo a un prescaler a 128 y asi poder leer frecus de hasta 1.1 ghz se los dejo que lo disfruten , 

 (a me olvidava para la entrada del pic circuito de entrada es el de la carpeta frecu 2 )


----------



## mcrven (Ene 8, 2009)

Gracias por el aporte Diego.

Feliz año nuevo y felicitaciones por tu frecuencímetro.

Saludos:


----------



## diego_z (Ene 8, 2009)

gracias macrven en cuanto pueda subo una foto ,(preste la camara ahora) este lo arme en una cajita de un tester de los chinos la idea hera que quedara bien portatil , 
feliz año


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 8, 2009)

Me imagine que la lectura era sin el prescaler.:! Buehhhh me quedare con los modestos 40 Mhz!


----------



## diego_z (Ene 9, 2009)

si te la ingenias ...


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 9, 2009)

Estoy esperando que me llegue un pedido con un FF de la familia 74AS que llega hasta 120 Mhz...! Voy a hacer un prescaler de 4 y 2 (programable por dip switch)


----------



## diego_z (Ene 9, 2009)

sabes  el problema es que en todos estos frecuencimetros que andan dando vueltas por la red el codigo assembler es el mismo , solo cambia la forma de mostrar el dato y todos a exepcion de los que tienen prescaler dividen internamente los pulsos por 256 , este que subi yo lo divide por 32 creo no me acuerdo , asi que en defiinitiva te va a mostrar lectura erronea si usas por 2 o 4 tienes que buscarle la vuelta para que sea divida por 8 16 32 64 128 u 256


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 9, 2009)

Voy a probar con el de IK3OIL y uno analogo que tengo, ya que, el del español me trae muchos rollos al estar desoldando la LCD de mi LC meter


----------



## diego_z (Ene 9, 2009)

es lo que te digo todos hasta el de ik3.. trabajan con prescaler internmo 256 solo cambia el modo en que muestran los datos , el del español lcd el de no se quien 7 segmentos ,el de pablin lcd etc etc 
trozo de codigo de pablin 
count	movlw	b'00110111'	;rtcc = ext, 1/256

trozo del español  
 lbl00C5    movlw     b'00110111'


----------



## diego_z (Ene 10, 2009)

bueno encontre unas imagenes de hace unos meses frecu a prueba con oscilador experimental


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 10, 2009)

Yo tambien tengo algunas fotillos che, las que me pasaste cuando estabas probando con el sintetizador de TV


----------



## diego_z (Ene 10, 2009)

si lo recuerdo pero esa placa y firmware los deseche , ya que como comente antes no logre que funcione establemente , siempre estaba subiendo y bajando unos 500 khz, hoy recupero mi camara y subo unas imagenes del interior del aparatito


----------



## diego_z (Jul 9, 2009)

hola les dejo algunas imagenes del roimetro


----------



## Americo8888 (Dic 31, 2010)

Hola amigos del foro, en este link vean un circuito controlador de PLL MB1502 con el PIC16F628,se ve muy interesante,las funciones de cambio de frecuencia se logran con sólo tres botones pulsadores,y también se puede controlar la potencia de salida de RF.Link


----------

